# wmp 12 "play to" function



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

" play to" two problems
1st problem: "play to" is not available in right click function.
second problem: "play to" at the top of the right hand pane in wmp 12 does not detect my device even though it show in my local network sharing group. the device i am streaming to is a directv hr24-500.
thank


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Not a lot of information here but I think you are trying to tell your PC to play something thru the HR box...

Doesn't work that way.

You can go to the menu system on the HR and chose Music, Photos and More and your music, picture & video files if they are in appropriate formats will be available to you.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

While windows media player supports the "Play to" function, the HR2x (and the h21+) don't support that function currently.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks tom, but the play to function does not show up in my right click.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

lartomar2002 said:


> thanks tom, but the play to function does not show up in my right click.


That is likely because the player doesn't know of any devices it can play to. I suspect if nothing registers with WMP, it doesn't display the option.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

my device is a directv hr24 hd dvr and when i first got the computer the hr24 detected the wmp but now it does not either. and i do not know what to check other than my antivirus or windows firewall and oh yes, i have allowed streaming. thanks


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Are we still talking about "Play To" or are we now talking about the ability of MediaShare to see the library?

To diagnose MediaShare first we have to verify the HR24 is on the network. 

System Info and Test will tell you if you have a network address on the HR24 and how well things are connected. And will list the media devices it sees.

On the PC you can pull up the network and see what devices are listed. I see all my computers, routers, and HR2xs. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

yes, i still need info on the "play to" but since the wmp was not detecting the device and the hr24 was not detecting the wmp that, that was the reason that the "play to" was not functioning. i cheched my network and all media share devices are present. i checked the hr 24 and it showed that it had a connection but the only thing it was recognizing was the tversity media server but not the wmp. i also did a reboot of the hr24 but. still no joy. why would ti recognize tversity and not wmp. oh yes, i checked my anti-virus and windows firewall and made sure that wmp was allowed. this was all working fine until about a week ago. i could see both tversity and wmp on the hr24. thanks, larry


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

lartomar2002 said:


> yes, i still need info on the "play to" but since the wmp was not detecting the device and the hr24 was not detecting the wmp that, that was the reason that the "play to" was not functioning. i cheched my network and all media share devices are present. i checked the hr 24 and it showed that it had a connection but the only thing it was recognizing was the tversity media server but not the wmp. i also did a reboot of the hr24 but. still no joy. why would ti recognize tversity and not wmp. oh yes, i checked my anti-virus and windows firewall and made sure that wmp was allowed. this was all working fine until about a week ago. i could see both tversity and wmp on the hr24. thanks, larry


As you know the "play to" is a new function for Windows7.

The thing with "play to" is that it will only be available as a right click option, IF you actually have a fully certified DLNA device to play to. There are no fully certified DLNA DirecTV boxes ever made.

One other thing to note is that even if you do have a fully certified DLNA device, the media that you want to play CANNOT be on NAS device unless you have that media location added to your "library's".

"play to" is NOT available from within Media Center but it is available from within Media Player.

Some anit-virus programs will "break" the "play to" function. I use AVAST with no problems.

I can play all of my media to my Sammy with no problems, from ANY computer in my house. The "play to" function however is not available from my NAS.

Check out this link for help with "play to" : http://blogs.msdn.com/b/e7/archive/2009/05/12/media-streaming-with-windows-7.aspx

and this one:

http://d3planet.com/rtfb/2009/10/10/add-nas-folders-to-windows-7-libraries/

Finally this links speaks to problems with DPI which I found interesting but it did not apply to me:

http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7music/thread/b1e25ce9-b4f0-4a78-8f44-ac17df1f0d7d


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks for the info and links. all very valuable espexially about directv dvrs not being a fully functional DLNA device.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

lartomar2002 said:


> thanks for the info and links. all very valuable espexially about directv dvrs not being a fully functional DLNA device.


That's actually a slight misnomer. The HR2x are mostly functional DLNA but they are not functional at the newest Specification that included the Play To.

And the Play To function does not appear in all types of DLNA devices. So even if DIRECTV was fully compliant at DLNA 1.5 they might not be required to support Play To.

Remember the HR2x are DVRs first. They aren't DLNA music devices first. So DIRECTV will be cautious with what DLNA device type they make the HR2x.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks to you to tom, i have ordered a western digital wd live hd media player. i just read today in an article dated may 2010 wd live is the first media server that has been made compatible with windows 7 "play to" function, that was a plus. i order it because i was having such a hard time with tversity and the hr24.


----------

